
The Anti-Heisenberg Principle: A Diagnostics Manifesto - jpkdc
https://bespoken.tools/blog/2016/11/28/diagnostics-manifesto
======
lafar6502
one thing is missing in the list: a time machine - the system should capture
verbose information about events occuring before the error - all these
DEBUG/INFO messages you usually disable in production. Without that you have
to change the log level and try to repeat the error condition. And dont go too
far, or you'll end up with a cluster of log aggregation machines just for
collecting the logs from one application. Like 'logstash/kibana' behemoth ;)

------
medains
If you log all payloads now your logs are subject to DPA and possibly also PCI
- potential security fail.

~~~
nitrogen
That was one thing I noticed as well; selective logging of request parameters
is safer, but requires more effort.

~~~
tomcam
What are DPA and PCI?

~~~
eriknstr
PCI is probably refering to
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Payment_Card_Industry_Data_Sec...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Payment_Card_Industry_Data_Security_Standard)

DPA might be
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_Protection_Act_1998](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_Protection_Act_1998)

------
fdraines
Clearly given a lot of thought to an often overlooked aspect of programming.

